# Milk frog viv



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm getting my three baby milks tomorrow and got their set up done last night, I like it but I can't help feeling that there's that little something missing from it!










I really like the 3 bits of wood in there









I can't stop thinking about the huge empty space in the front, but I can't think of anything that I could put there, anyone got any suggestions? Would it be worth getting a real plant and shoving it in there?

Any comments good or bad are appreciated!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

wculd shove some of that cork bark in there.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I think to just have a tallish plant in there would be nice, they don't really need any other wooden things to sit on otherwise it'll be a bit too woody! Maybe one of those orchids with the strong leaves?


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

i think it looks pretty cool. Have you seen them spiralled pieces of wood? maybe some of that and a real plant???


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

jme2049 said:


> i think it looks pretty cool. Have you seen them spiralled pieces of wood? maybe some of that and a real plant???


Yeah I have but I've never actually been able to find them!! That would look cool in there!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

its called veolia vine i think.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

liana vines. ive seen them on dartfrog but not in any shops near me


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I may have to get some from him, delivery's a bit pricey though so will wait til I buy a few things from him!


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

manda88 said:


> I may have to get some from him, delivery's a bit pricey though so will wait til I buy a few things from him!


ive yet to order. I wanna take a trip to the shop though.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah I'd love to go there myself, it's a good 2 and a half hour drive from me though I think, but I do love road trips!


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

about that for me too. just need to find someone who would drive me there lol:banghead:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Just looked at all the woods and things on dartfrog, sweet jesus why didn't I discover that section earlier?! I had no idea it was there, there's soooo much cool stuff on there!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, all that hard work getting the viv ready and then we go to see the Milk frogs, and now we have to do a nice small temp setup as they are only 1.5cms at most so will be far to small to go in the MASSIVE 45X45X60. They are sooooo cute though.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well, all that hard work getting the viv ready and then we go to see the Milk frogs, and now we have to do a nice small temp setup as they are only 1.5cms at most so will be far to small to go in the MASSIVE 45X45X60. They are sooooo cute though.


only 1.5 cms. wow thats so tiny. Do you know if they'll grow fast?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well I would imagine that they will as most frogs seem to grow rather fast.


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

manda88 said:


> Yeah I'd love to go there myself, it's a good 2 and a half hour drive from me though I think, but I do love road trips!


It would be well worth the trip cant wait to go and spend some money..... just make sure the terrariums are ready.....:notworthy:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Look at how TINY they are!!! I love them!!!!!!!!










And compared to my thumb, which is a small thumb!!









:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: I want!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

AWW! Very cute! I love getting new frogs.
Do they have high UVB requirements? I believe I heard that before.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> AWW! Very cute! I love getting new frogs.
> Do they have high UVB requirements? I believe I heard that before.


I have no idea, I haven't read anything about any high UV, I was just gonna have a 2% and a 5%, do you reckon I should get 2x5%?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> I have no idea, I haven't read anything about any high UV, I was just gonna have a 2% and a 5%, do you reckon I should get 2x5%?


They're a canopy species. I'd go 10% (s'what my P. sauvagii have and I think I'm gonna give it to my White's too).

I found the post from Saedcantas about them.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/434209-whites-under-uv-strip-day.html#post5336462


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> They're a canopy species. I'd go 10% (s'what my P. sauvagii have and I think I'm gonna give it to my White's too).
> 
> I found the post from Saedcantas about them.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/434209-whites-under-uv-strip-day.html#post5336462


While they're small they're gonna go in the 30x30x45 so obviously will only have one bulb, shall I shove a 10% in there? It's weird that I've not read anything about them having high UV before! I guess it's not gonna hurt them if they do have it though, just regular misting to keep it a bit cooler?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> While they're small they're gonna go in the 30x30x45 so obviously will only have one bulb, shall I shove a 10% in there? It's weird that I've not read anything about them having high UV before! I guess it's not gonna hurt them if they do have it though, just regular misting to keep it a bit cooler?


I don't think the 10% gives out much more in terms of heat (if any extra). I'd go for a 10.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I don't think the 10% gives out much more in terms of heat (if any extra). I'd go for a 10.


Sure thing, boss. I'm a bit scared to even put them in the 30x30x45, they're just soooooooooo small! I've set up one of those 17 litre blue tub things that you can get from pets at home while we move the mossys out of the 30x30x45 and into the 45x45x60, we're gonna be bloody busy tomorrow! Early start me thinks!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

You rang!?

Definitely, high temp and high uvb requirements  We use a 10% as soon as they leave the water 

My only suggestion is more horizonal poles/branches at the top  Looking good!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> You rang!?
> 
> Definitely, high temp and high uvb requirements  We use a 10% as soon as they leave the water
> 
> My only suggestion is more horizonal poles/branches at the top  Looking good!


I'm going to ask a very silly question now, how do I get horizontal branches at the top without getting messy?! Cos obviously it's just glass on all sides apart from the back so things can't really stick, luckily I've got a while to add/remove things anyway cos they won't be going in it for at least another couple of months til they've grown a bit!


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Glad you've got them at last.
I make use of cork bark at the sides to help wedge/rest horizontal branches in place.
Its all easily removable to clean and round up any spare crickets.
For branches I recommend London Plain if you can get it - nicely decorative


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

beautiful tank mbar. 

Aawwww they so tiny manda! i think the reed frogs im after will only be that size


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Mbar said:


> Hi Glad you've got them at last.
> I make use of cork bark at the sides to help wedge/rest horizontal branches in place.
> Its all easily removable to clean and round up any spare crickets.
> For branches I recommend London Plain if you can get it - nicely decorative
> ...


That's great, thank you!! And that's a really cool set up, I love the frog in the water like 'Hiiii!' :lol2: 



jme2049 said:


> beautiful tank mbar.
> 
> Aawwww they so tiny manda! i think the reed frogs im after will only be that size


Aren't they lovely!! I've just brought them home and put them in their temporary set up while we're sorting out the exo terra for them, my god can they jump!! I took the lid off the tub they were in and they were fine, and then as I went to put them in they just went for it, threw themselves onto the floor trying to hide under the table, I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, thankfully none of them injured themselves or went missing, just gonna be uber careful when moving them into the exo. They can really shift!!!


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

i think im gonna try and get some of these once i get my reed/green tree frog tank sorted. Its like they have giant hands when theyre bigger. I like their eyes aswell in pics ive seen it looks like a target, well cool


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

jme2049 said:


> i think im gonna try and get some of these once i get my reed/green tree frog tank sorted. Its like they have giant hands when theyre bigger. I like their eyes aswell in pics ive seen it looks like a target, well cool


They are gorgeous little things, I was lucky to get these ones cos my local rep shop found them for me, but then the ones he found all got sold out so he searched around til he found me some more and he got them delivered from Gloucester for me yesterday! Bless him.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

sounds like a very good shop.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

They are very good, I think the bloke just likes us! He only works on weekends so I only go there when he's there cos he's nice and lets me hold snakes and lizards and stuff :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> They are very good, I think the bloke just likes us! He only works on weekends so I only go there when he's there cos he's nice and lets me hold snakes and lizards and stuff :lol2:


He lets you hold his snake? :gasp:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> He lets you hold his snake? :gasp:


Ew no thanks! Not my type!! Trust you to say something like that :whip:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Ew no thanks! Not my type!! Trust you to say something like that :whip:


hahaha. I exercise extreme maturity on a daily basis, I'll have you know.
8=o lol!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> hahaha. I exercise extreme maturity on a daily basis, I'll have you know.
> 8=o lol!


Hahahaha it took me a second to realise what that was meant to be, and then the laughter started. Now every time I look at it I can't stop laughing!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Soo cute! I have to get myself a pair of these!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

My new milky is reserved and I am picking him up in a couple of weeks! Just got to get on with the viv building now!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Nix said:


> My new milky is reserved and I am picking him up in a couple of weeks! Just got to get on with the viv building now!


Great choice!! I bought a piece of cork bark at the weekend and have added it to their viv, managed to wedge it between the walls of glass. I've not seen them sit on it yet though, they prefer to sit on the very top of the exo terra background or just cling to the background itself!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I am going coir/coco panels, live plants, liana vines, eco live substrate etc the works. Coco pod houses too I think. I want to stick a coco pod in one corner about half way up and maybe another on the top. Cocopod flats lol. Basically my current idea I want to make it like a movie island tree top housing. Frog version of the swiss family robinson but less twee..


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Nix said:


> I am going coir/coco panels, live plants, liana vines, eco live substrate etc the works. Coco pod houses too I think. I want to stick a coco pod in one corner about half way up and maybe another on the top. Cocopod flats lol. Basically my current idea I want to make it like a movie island tree top housing. Frog version of the swiss family robinson but less twee..


Damn, that kinda puts mine to shame! Look forward to seeing pics!!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

That is the plan. The execution however....

Yours is great. My addition would be to put a wide diameter bamboo from the top right back corner diagonally under your vine to the bottom left front corner. Helps stop the dead space in the middle. Also to add some chunkier bits to your substrate like some leaves or orchid bark chips, that kind of thing. Maybe a few large pebbles? And a couple more plants to cover up the glass (fake is fine).


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

You could use a rubber plant in a pot.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

We've added a nice thick vine branch across the top at the back so they can sit directly underneath the light, I really want to add a plant somewhere to make it a bit brighter, something tall!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Can't go wrong with bromeliads. They can grow pretty tall but stay viv sized if you know what I mean. Can handle the humidity too


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Very true, I've got some in my whites viv and a couple of them have started to sprout or something, does that mean they're gonna die soon?! And what should the humidity be at for milks anyway?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Very true, I've got some in my whites viv and a couple of them have started to sprout or something, does that mean they're gonna die soon?! And what should the humidity be at for milks anyway?


When i have read it has said around 70.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> When i have read it has said around 70.


It's never been 70 when I've read it, the whites one is 70 but the milks is usually sat at around 45 and I don't know if thats too low.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd say it should be the other way around.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

manda88 said:


> It's never been 70 when I've read it, the whites one is 70 but the milks is usually sat at around 45 and I don't know if thats too low.


Yeah i have read it should be up at about 70


----------

